# MISSING DOGS-Please help



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I received the following link this morning by a frantic dog owners. Please could you pass it on. Thank you x

Stolen Chihuahuas - please help! | Facebook


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nina said:


> I received the following link this morning by a frantic dog owners. Please could you pass it on. Thank you x
> 
> Stolen Chihuahuas - please help! | Facebook


the owner is a member on here I believe and there are a couple of threads been going for a few days now


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I beleive they have now been found, so a happy ending for all


----------

